# the girls went outside to play for the first time.



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

it was like 77 out and not crazy humid so i took the girls (one at a time) outside to play in the early evening today.

i took lulabelle out first, and didn't think to bring a camera. eesh, anyway, she LOVED it. it was smart to bring out one at a time because she went nuts running around playing in the grass.

peach, my timid one, was more cautious...she kept staying close to me, and tried to climb back in my lap when she would hear a noise. i was surprised at first since she isn't affectionate and lulabelle is, but i guess it makes sense since she knows me, and not a lawn for of grass and hills.

i did snap a few pics of her though before we went back in.


















all is well. tonight is their first nail clipping, that should be interesting.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

awww!  thats so cute! i can't wait to bring Pinchita out one of these days!
Peach looks quite curious. It must be a fun adventure for a hedgie smelling all those new smells and walking on something new.
good luck with the nail clipping :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those pics are awesome  Ive been wanting to get mine outside one of these days since its been so beautiful out.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

What a cutie! Your post makes me wish I could take my little guy outside, he loved playing in the grass last summer/fall before it got cold, but it's too chilly and damp here for him to go out yet. I will keep up hope, and of course wait to see more happy hedige pictures. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute pics  
It's going to be 80 degrees here Thursday thru Sunday  can't wait to take the whole gang out,will be the 1st time out for 4 of mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to point out that just because the air is warm, it doesn't mean the ground is yet. Any areas that gets snow and the ground freezes, the ground doesn't usually warm up for weeks or even months. There are gardening websites that tell the temperature of the ground in different areas so gardeners can find out when the ground is warm enough to plant. Once it's warm enough to plant, it's warm enough for the hedgies to be on without risking a chill.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Good point Nancy. Where I live we are told not to plant until at least May 15 to May 30th.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Peaches is so pretty!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Grr.. I absolutely hate how my company's web policies block off pictures on social websites. I wanna see so bad!!! hehe. No doubt they are super adorable 
It's always fun to take hedgies out and see a different side of them.
My Bacon was always interested in bugs and ran around a lot and tried attacking stuff lol, like my old flip-flops or our garden hose. When I took Pineapple out for her first time she seemed to like digging and burrowing. She made herself a nice little hole and covered herself in leaves. So cute!!!
It's good that Nancy told us about the ground temperature though. Austin should've been in full summer mode by March and it's almost April and still the mornings and nights are chilly. I will definitely check the gardening recommendations before I take Pineapple out again.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

that is a good point nancy, san antonio has been warm for a month, and we do not get snow or ice here. i am going swimming today i think.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I love taking Quigley out. Sometimes before the ground warms up we go out but I carry him around. He seems to like the motion of walking and likes smelling everything, his little nose goes a mile a minute. We haven't had snow for a while and it's supposed to be warm this weekend I'm hoping the ground will be warm enough for a proper trip out (probably won't be though). 

Amanda he does the same thing your girl did and crawls back to my lap and stays right close to me or "Dad" it's so cute. He likes to dig a bit though.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate living in New England. One day it's raining a flood (yes, my house got flooded twice this March), and the next day it's warm and sunny. I guess I'd have to wait until mid July-August to bring Hershi out so the temp will be more stable. :lol: And very cute pictures


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a good point about making sure the ground is warm enough. We don't get snow here and everyone already has plants in the ground, I've just got to make sure no fire ants or bugs lol


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

ditto on the fire ant watch. ugh.
also i'm constantly afraid they will eat something outside so i have to watch for that too. my last hedgie was constantly trying to sneak unapproved outside "snacks"


----------

